# <SOLVED>*** fx 4100 bulldozer

## earthy

Good moaning.

I just got a new motherboard,processor and memory.

It's a  AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor.

I couldn't find the right settings for Cflags but tried using the ones for AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor.

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=bdver1 -mtune=bdver1 -mcx16 -msahf -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mavx"
```

That didn't work(-march=bdver1 -mtune=bdver1 errors )  so I tried deleting some from that:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -mcx16 -msahf -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mavx"
```

and 

```
emerge -e system
```

And it compiles quite a lot of packages but then stops at qt-core with 

```

kernel/qobject.cpp: In static member function ‘static void QMetaObject::addGuard(QObject**)’:

kernel/qobject.cpp:403:6: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
```

I tried with 

```
-march=native
```

but got >:

```
../3rdparty/javascriptcore/JavaScriptCore/runtime/StructureTransitionTable.h:132:37:   instantiated from here

../3rdparty/javascriptcore/JavaScriptCore/wtf/HashTable.h:249:83: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

```

I will try restarting emerge -e system and go to work.Last edited by earthy on Fri Jan 20, 2012 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## earthy

BTW windows 7 works.

And quite well  :Very Happy: .

----------

## earthy

x64 family 21

Model 1 

stepping 2 

ext.family 15

instruction MMX,SSE,SSE2,SSE3,SSE4.2,AES,AVX,EM64T,SSE4-A,AMD-V

----------

## sera

With current stable gcc I would go with:

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -mtune=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mavx"

----------

## earthy

Thanks for your help I am just starting to emerge due to some problems.

Mostly figuring out how this motherboard works with win7.

I has a nice bootup menu that can use the mouse   :Cool: 

And chrooting into kernel with usb since there is no ide(pata) port on this mobo.  :Razz: 

but I am now emerging 33 pack of 299 and so far no complain 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## earthy

This was an old gentoo system for my old dual core mobo.

I am trying to  save this  system because I have made 5 failed attempts with different programs in windows,to make a live-gentoo usb,for reinstall.

Should I start another thread?

I have problem with pkg-config ATM.

----------

## earthy

disregard last post I got Usb working with unetbootin. :Very Happy: 

----------

## earthy

I am on my 2nd install as first one failed on the same package as this time : librsvg 

cannot  find  cairo.h.

I don't know why.

Is it default portage behavior or something with the Cflags?

1st install was from 2011 live dvd

2nd from 2012 minimal.

Only difference is I emerged gentoolkit early in the process,

cause I suspected it might help.

Or is it because I follow 2 conflicting xorg guides:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

 points to 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml.

Itś very confusing to say the least.

And kernel options in these guides are obsolete.

Does anyone know of up to date nvidia-xorg wikis?

----------

## earthy

emerging cairo did not help.

I was wrong,revdep-rebuild did not help neither .

Back to square one.I would try gentoo 2013 livedvd next but it isn't out yet.

Well actually I am further back then square 1,cause I have no Idea what to try next.

The system boots and seems to work so I would like to assume the Cflags work.

But setting up xorg with nvidia is a totally different story and a chronic problem.

----------

## Simba7

Just a shot in the dark, but did you try =native?

----------

## sera

 *Quote:*   

> Is it default portage behavior or something with the Cflags?

 

Hasn't to do with either.

Likely bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391213

Resync and try again.

----------

## gorkypl

As a side note, with such a new processor I'd give gcc-4.6 a try (with march=native)

----------

## earthy

Yeah I got all working except gdm.

So I am marking this as resolved.

Might resync this weekend and even try gcc-4.6 some later time.

Thank you for all your help.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

